# Avery Blues



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Well here is a pic of the new avery blues, I wonder how these things will hold up?


----------



## Grounder (Jun 23, 2004)

They look sweet. I think the new foot/motion base will be better. thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## Salacia340 (Nov 17, 2004)

Where to you buy these??


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice looking where can you get these and how much?


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

I dont believe they will be available until end of summer/next fall. They said the price will be about $130 per 6 pack.


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

The Snows


----------



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

Too bad I wasted my money on last year's canada decoys with the Fisher-Price foot bases. Talk about junk. I think every one of them is cracked or broken.

Hopefully, Avery will put a little more time into field testing their products before they sell more junk!

As for the Snows/Blues they look great, but I will let you guys field test them a while first before I invest. I thought the Canada decoys looked great too.

Oh well, Caveat Emptor.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I agree with mngooser, they look awesome, but I'll let some other guys be the guinea pig.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

wow those are sweet, how much do they cost?


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

Anyone have a pic of the 05 GHG honkers?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Those look nice


----------

